# General Gaming News



## Lenny (Jun 30, 2009)

A thread for news that, at the time of posting, doesn't merit a whole thread to itself. Maybe if there's enough interest it, and any posts related to it, can be split off into a new thread, but until such a time, such news can be posted in here.

---

I'll start the ball rolling with a nifty new patent from Sony:

Sony patents Emotion Engine emulator for Cell -- PlayStation Universe

An Emotion Engine Emulator.

If you're out of the loop, the Emotion Engine was the name given to the PS2 CPU. This patent basically means that PS2 games can be emulated by the PS3 without any need for hardware changes.


----------



## Saeltari (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll bite.

How about project Natal by Microsoft? Have you checked it out? If they do half of what they are saying they are going to do it is impressive... and just a tad bit scary. But if it works the way they are wanting I would certainly get it. However it would forever get rid of the geeky image of the gamer because after playing it daily you would probably be in pretty good shape. 

It reads your body movements and you can scan things in so that you can use them in game. Like your board better than the one in game? Scan it, then give it a go.

Really neat stuff, if it works. Take a gander at the videos.

-> Xbox.com | Project Natal


----------



## Cayal (Jul 2, 2009)

Capcom are releasing their old PS games on the PSN store starting tomorrow

Capcom Classics Coming to PSN Starting Tomorrow - PlayStation.Blog

Resident Evil 2 and 3 and Dino Crisis are must buys for me if they are released on the Aussie store.


----------



## Urlik (Jul 2, 2009)

if they aren't on the Aussie store, just create a UK or US account and get them that way 

all you'll need to do before hand is create a new email account (yahoo works well) and find a post code or zip code to fill in the address form


----------



## Cayal (Jul 2, 2009)

Urlik said:


> if they aren't on the Aussie store, just create a UK or US account and get them that way
> 
> all you'll need to do before hand is create a new email account (yahoo works well) and find a post code or zip code to fill in the address form



I thought you couldn't buy it unless you live in the country (ie. your card details are from that country).

If not I've seriously been wasting time...Metal Gear Solid PSN here I come.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 2, 2009)

The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition is coming to XBLA this summer.

LucasArts.com | The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition

Guybrush Threepwood MIGHTY PIRATE.

Telltale games are also releasing a episodic Monkey Island game

Telltale Games - Tales of Monkey Island

Monkey Island is back.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition is coming to XBLA this summer.
> 
> LucasArts.com | The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition
> 
> ...


 
SWEET! Monkey Island was one of my all time favorite games, I really do miss those quirky old adventure games, where did they all go? Why did they suddenly loose popularity? I never could understand that.

Kings Quest series
Space Quest series
Liesure Suit Larry
Monkey Island
Indiana Jones
Quest for Glory

All really great mainstream games of their time and suddenly the entire genre just seemed to vanish....


----------



## Cayal (Jul 5, 2009)

Point and Click games were awesome. Don't understand why there aren't more of them.


----------



## Rinman (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the P and C games didn't last because of the "slowness" of the gameplay or the lack of patience and popularity in gamers.

I have numerous P and C games for the Turbografx-16 and Turbo Duo like Might and Magic III: Isles of Terra and Sherlock Holmes: Consulting Detective Vol. 2 and they can take quite some time to get used to unless you have quite some patience to put into them. Then again that is just my opinion.

Then again following your post, perhaps I wonder why the Myst series were so popular when there was absolutely no violence or combat whatsoever. You were just on some island and doing a bunch of puzzles wondering around seemingly as-is - and that's it...odd I suppose. But it sold.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow!! 

Who said that games require to always have combat or violence to make them games.

Movies/books/tv etc etc all come in multiple flavours of taste from slow thoughtful dramas to brain dead blockbusters. So why not games?

Myst was the biggest selling games of all times until Sims came along (and it has no combat or violence in it either). Maybe that says something about what sells to all groups and not just 15 year old twitch gamers.

Some people like the slower pace, the exploration, the stories and the puzzles.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S in other news Lucasarts anounce the Monkey Island remake will be released on steam and XBL on July 15th

They are also releasing some old games on Steam on Wednesday


• Armed and Dangerous_™_

• _Indiana Jones_® and the Fate of Atlantis

• _Indiana Jones_® and the Last Crusade: The Graphic Adventure

• LEGO® _Indiana Jones_: The Original Adventure

• LOOM_™_

• _Star Wars _Battlefront® II

• _Star Wars _Republic Commando®

• _Star Wars _Starfighter_™_

• The Dig®
• Thrillville®: Off the Rails_™_​


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Aug 29, 2009)

In other general gaming news; 

The price drop of the PS3 & the announcement of the PS3 slim being sold in the first week of September will be priced at £250. 

MS has countered this news with phasing out the Pro model, but continuing with the Arcade model which sees a price increase to £159.99, while at the same time bringing down the Elite to £199.99.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think the MS price cut will make much of a difference, the PS3 and the slim obviously will make a huge difference, but a question for how long is another matter.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 30, 2009)

Microsoft never cease to amaze me. They have an exclusive deal for Twitter and Facebook accessible on their console.

They've made it available for Gold members only. A free service anywhere else is now only accessible if you pay Microsoft. Ridiculous.


----------



## RazorBlast (Aug 31, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Microsoft never cease to amaze me. They have an exclusive deal for Twitter and Facebook accessible on their console.
> 
> They've made it available for Gold members only. A* free service anywhere else is now only accessible if you pay Microsoft. Ridiculous.*



I thought the PS3 had an internet browser so you can go on the internet via Home. You pay for the internet via a monthly payment to your ISP, so how can the internet be free. Even on a mobile you have to pay a monthly fee to use the internet, so blatant biased there. The only valid point you have made is it being for Gold membership only. *Nothings free with out a price*.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 31, 2009)

RazorBlast said:


> I thought the PS3 had an internet browser so you can go on the internet via Home. You pay for the internet via a monthly payment to your ISP, so how can the internet be free. Even on a mobile you have to pay a monthly fee to use the internet, so blatant biased there. The only valid point you have made is it being for Gold membership only. *Nothings free with out a price*.



A most epic fail of a post.

1. Facebook is a free service.
2. I never said the Internet was free.
3. While the internet is not free, I don't have to pay twice to access facebook like I would if I bothered with a gold membership on the 360 plus the internet service provider fee.
4. The PS3 browser is separate from Home, but that is irrelevant.
5. I can actually get on facebook with my PS3 browser.
6. Air is free. I don't have to pay for it.
7. So is the ability to walk. Don't have to pay for that.
8. You actually joined just to say that? Really?


----------



## RazorBlast (Aug 31, 2009)

Cayal said:


> A most epic fail of a post.
> 
> 1. Facebook is a free service.
> 2. I never said the Internet was free.
> ...



A most double standard post: 

1. If you want premium, then you will have to pay for more features. 
4. PS3 owners bang on about how they have a web browser, that you have access to the internet, yet you say it is irrelevant. How? having access to the inter via a browser is the point of browsing, unless you on about IRC channel, MIRC, free net project. 
5. You say it is irrelevant, yet surprise! you mention it
6 & 7. Not if your dead, or an amputee or disabled, what slap in the face to say that to them.  

The two point I will agree with you is: 

2 & 3 

And finally 

8. *When ever you write something, you have an air of finality which is just plain arrogant, see your last point to understand what I mean.*


----------



## RazorBlast (Aug 31, 2009)

EDIT: 6 & 7 is cleared up for you: 

6. Refers to your Air is free; If your dead then how is it free when your not breathing. 
7. Refers to your ability to walk & no one disabled person sailing a yacht IS NOT a bigger represenation of the disabled or amputee.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 31, 2009)

Ladies, ladies, stop! Both of your dresses are pretty. If you want handbags at dawn, then please do it outside of my thread...

If MS are offering something fantastic like a lucky rabbit paw with their premium Facebook and Twitter services, then I can see why you'd pay for it. Though I suppose the fact that the 360 doesn't have a web browser does mean that the only way people can access Facebook and Twitter on the 360 is this service.

However, as the PC crowd has shown with their rejection of online subscriptions for Microsoft games, why should someone pay for something that they can get for free elsewhere?


----------



## RazorBlast (Aug 31, 2009)

My apologise Lenny; I have clearly stepped over the mark here. Cayal my apologise if I have have offened you in any way.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 1, 2009)

RazorBlast said:


> A most double standard post:
> 
> 1. If you want premium, then you will have to pay for more features.
> 4. PS3 owners bang on about how they have a web browser, that you have access to the internet, yet you say it is irrelevant. How? having access to the inter via a browser is the point of browsing, unless you on about IRC channel, MIRC, free net project.
> ...


 
It's not really a premium if joe average can access it though is it? I mean, you, as an Xbox user, pay x amount for ISP and then x amount for Gold membership which equals xx amount.
Me, as joe average, pay x for ISP and I can access facebook for x amount. It's just one cost, not two.


What I mean by irrelevant is in regards to Home and the PS3 browser being separate.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 1, 2009)

*steps around argument and asks a question to the Chron gaming community at large*

So what does the price drop in the PS3 mean? Aren't Sony going to be making a massive loss now? Is the PS3 still the blu-ray player of choice? Will it result in a huge increase in number of sales or just a slight improvement?


----------



## Cayal (Sep 1, 2009)

Sony said (as they would) they lose something like $50 - 100 per console but make it up in software.

Blu-Ray of choice...I guess so, adding a double console as well helps that.
I imagine it will be a huge increase in sales. It's a lot cheaper now, not just a slight price cut.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Sep 2, 2009)

When you say they'll make it up in software, I assume you mean games? And do they actually?


----------



## Cayal (Sep 2, 2009)

No idea. They said it, but they wouldn't admit to a loss then again they probably wouldn't cut the price so much.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Sep 3, 2009)

There has been a growing trend of PS3 freezing.  

PS3 Firmware 3.0 Problems Reported | Edge Online 

Do you think the PS3 & Xbox 360 are or have become unreliable these days, compared to the Wii. We know the 360 is the heaviest of the lot, but the report can be exaggerated. 

As for the fanboys that claim '54% failure rate' we know that is not a REAL representation.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually...

Microsoft responds to Xbox 360 54.2 percent failure rate report, doesn't dispute the data

You'd have thought you'd get a straight out denial from Microsoft - how long did they deny that one in three 360s red-ringed?

Luckily, cases of PS3s being bricked by updates are incredibly rare (I read a number of tech and gaming sites and forums, but I can't remember reading anything about bricked units). In this case, the console freezes during one or two games, and it seems to be hit or miss as to whether you're affected (some people are, some people aren't - there's no real pattern to it). And, seeing as it's a software problem, Sony should get it sorted rather quickly.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link & it was interesting to read. I still say we are jumping the gun here as it states;  

*"At no point is there a dispute or even direct reference to the findings"*

No denial or admittance here. Until there _is_ an admittance & release from MS on the actual figures (which is unlikely). We don't know what the real figure is. We can only speculate.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a pretty horrible failure rate. Sure when you jump on the web you're going to find the Sony fanboys who claim they have 5 RRODs, but ignoring them it seems like everywhere you go you encounter a few people who have had it.

Thankfully I haven't yet (knock on wood). But it is a massive failure for MS.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you do have problems with the 360, best bet is to make sure you have the 3 year warranty, the only good thing MS has done to try & rectify the problems that they themselves made in the first place. Even though it leaves you without a console to play on. 

Your thoughts on after reading this please.

http://www.squaretrade.com/htm/pdf/SquareTrade_Xbox360_PS3_Wii_Reliability_0809.pdf


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 4, 2009)

I know a lot of people who have had problems with their 360, though if I were to get a console (I'd want to play fps games and PC with a mouse+keyboard is the superior setup for this, and imo RTS too but that one can be debated) I'd still get a 360 because it has the games and the people to justify it. The PS3 is still little more than a glorified blu-ray machine, but it seems to be a reliable piece of hardware. Perhaps that's because people play it less? ;-)


----------



## Cayal (Sep 4, 2009)

Dozmonic said:


> I know a lot of people who have had problems with their 360, though if I were to get a console (I'd want to play fps games and PC with a mouse+keyboard is the superior setup for this, and imo RTS too but that one can be debated) I'd still get a 360 because it has the games and the people to justify it. The PS3 is still little more than a glorified blu-ray machine, but it seems to be a reliable piece of hardware. Perhaps that's because people play it less? ;-)



You're entitled to your opinion but to say it is a glorified Blu Ray player is ignorant and completely wrong.

FYI RROD isn't about how long it has been played, it's just poor hardware.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 4, 2009)

What's with the aggression? It's not my opinion, it's the collective opinion of the good many gamers I have asked when considering getting a console and deciding not to.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 5, 2009)

There is no aggression, you just have an ignorant view that is completely untrue. 

If you rely on others to make up your mind, especially fanboys, I feel sorry for you.

BTW PS3 is the 3rd fastest selling console, behind the Wii and PS2. Obviously the collective opinion of your friends is not shared by everyone.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 5, 2009)

I disagree. Calling someone ignorant and completely wrong is pretty aggressive and uncalled for ;-)

I rely on those who'll give constructive rather than belittling comments on a matter. I told them what I wanted if I was to buy a console, they told me what the choices were and which was most suited for that purpose. The quantity and quality of the games released for the PS3 certainly didn't justify the massive price difference for me if I had gone ahead and got a console.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 5, 2009)

Unless it's 2007 when you asked the PS3 has released more exclusives then the 360 in the past year and a bit (Infamous, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear 4, Killzone 2, Fat Princess are some of the big releases vs Left 4 Dead, Halo Wars and Gears 2) and it looks like it will release more in the future (Ratchet and Clank ACiT, Uncharted 2, Heavy Rain etc). 
Now if they aren't you type of games, that's fine. I'm not saying don't get a 360 (I have one myself), I'm just saying don't have the belief the PS3 has no games and is a glorified Blu-Ray machine because it is simply an ignorant view.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 5, 2009)

Gentlemen - 

There's already been a gentle hint dropped by Lenny in this thread: if you want it to remain open, it would be a good idea to concentrate on the topic, and refrain from the personal comments.

First and last warning...


----------



## mygoditsraining (Sep 5, 2009)

On a technical aside, if you're worried about the RROD issue, make sure you get an Xbox with the Jasper chipset (as opposed to the pre-December 2008 Falcon).  The later model is generally agreed to have an extremely low RROD incidence rate (also it has quieter fans!).


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2009)

mygoditsraining said:


> (also it has quieter fans!)





Oh, wait...  You mean, like, the plastic thingy that goes 'round and 'round, right?  



(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Cayal (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, if only there were quieter fans.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 6, 2009)

Want.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone else anticipating _Star Wars: The Old Republic_? I'm totally not into MMORPGs, but I tell you, this one might suck me in.

Of course I'd probably buy it, pay the subscription fee, fire it up, and the first 'lol n00b' comment would see me gone...


----------



## Cayal (Dec 6, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Anyone else anticipating _Star Wars: The Old Republic_? I'm totally not into MMORPGs, but I tell you, this one might suck me in.
> 
> Of course I'd probably buy it, pay the subscription fee, fire it up, and the first 'lol n00b' comment would see me gone...



I am tempted, but I am not big on PC gaming. I might check out some gameplay videos and see how it goes.

One of the trailers I have seen is epic.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, they be selling it. I really wish this was a single-player game, though. I'd definitely be all over it. I missed KotOR first time around, so I'm thinking I might have to pick those two up sometime in the near future...


----------



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Oh yeah, they be selling it. I really wish this was a single-player game, though. I'd definitely be all over it. I missed KotOR first time around, so I'm thinking I might have to pick those two up sometime in the near future...



You *HAVE *to get KotOR I and II. Some of the greatest games ever played.

I do wish TOR had single player, but I love the Star Wars universe so much I might be willing to give MMO a go, I never got into Guild Wars or WoW.
Depends if my PC is good enough.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 7, 2009)

Good excuse for an upgrade!


----------



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Good excuse for an upgrade!



Not for one game.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 7, 2009)

But think of all the other games you'd be able to play! Everything is better on a PC! Well, excepting sports games, but everything else!


----------



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> But think of all the other games you'd be able to play! Everything is better on a PC! Well, excepting sports games, but everything else!



That's all personal choice. I am not a fan of keyboard/mouse. I like a controller and knowing all I have to do is put the game into the console for it to work is relieving. 

It's all a matter of preference. 

Plus a lot of PC games come to console anyway, at least the bigger games.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 7, 2009)

That's fair enough, I certainly wasn't altogether serious.

Incidentally, you can buy controllers that work on PCs now. The world we live in!


----------



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Incidentally, you can buy controllers that work on PCs now. The world we live in!



 fancy


----------



## CyBeR (Dec 15, 2009)

Hope you gents that were out of the loop with these things will enjoy them. The VGAs have just concluded...as per usual, they were an MTV bore...but the trailers are worth watching. Some of them. 


'Halo Reach' World Premiere Trailer

'Batman: Arkham Asylum II' World Premiere Trailer

'Medal of Honor (2010)' World Premiere Trailer

'Prince of Persia - The forgotten sands' World Premiere Trailer

'Spec Ops: The line' World Premiere Trailer

'Green Day: Rock Band' World Premiere Trailer

'Crackdown 2' World Premiere Trailer

'UFC 2010 Undisputed' World Premiere Trailer

'Tron: Evolution' World Premiere Trailer


----------



## Cayal (Dec 17, 2009)

Interested in
Batman - Arkham Asylum 2
Medal of Honor
Prince of Persia

Halo - meh, I think they are lieing with the in-game stuff but we'll see.

You also missed on the Force Unleashed 2 trailer.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 4, 2010)

> Many have been disappointed by the news that blockbuster RPG Final Fantasy XIII’s sales have slumped rather sharply, with it dropping to fourth place in the crucial Christmas sales period.
> The weekly versus total sales for the December 21-27 period:*1. New Super Mario Brothers – 506,000 / 2,440,000*
> *2. The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks – 297,000 / 297,000*
> *3. Tomodachi Collection – 227,000 / 2,317,000*
> ...




Source: Sankaku (usually pretty accurate). I'm starting to feel bad for the 'Final Fantasy' franchise...it's gone so down hill I can't even see it anymore.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty sure Square-enix didn't release enough. It was sold out.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends on your point of view I suppose Cyber. I've enjoyed most of the FF games, though I do still hold a soft spot for the "Materia" style upgrades in FFVII, as opposed to the more recent skill boards which were used in FFX & FFXII, which I just find confusing to navigate.

The games themselves have been fine though and Blitzball was throughly addictive as a mini-game


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 19, 2010)

Source: Gamespot
It's a really slow period for games right now, what with some big name launches that got pushed from next year to now, and the fact that we're still in the wake of the "Game of the year" stuff. I'm cherry picking from quite a few sites...and this...was the most disturbing news:



> *Bobby Kotick says he "can't wait" for next installment in tepidly received rhythm franchise; publisher refocusing on quality vs. quantity.*
> 
> Activision CEO Bobby Kotick's outspokenness is legendary. Last year, the cash-flush executive became a lightning rod for game-industry frustration when he declared his company has taken "all the fun out of making video games." He also didn't win any friends at Nintendo, Microsoft, or  (especially) Sony  when he declared that Activision's ultimate goal was to bypass consoles altogether with game/peripheral hybrids.
> 
> ...




I do believe I'm not the only one that thinks that by the end of 2011 we'll be seeing "DJ Hero 25" come out, plus a band version with God knows what. 

I'm still waiting for a "CowBell Hero".


----------



## Cayal (Jan 19, 2010)

Kotick really needs to shut up. He's a disgrace.

That said, I don't guy his games (except MW1 and 2).


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 20, 2010)

If there ever was a plague on gaming, its name is Kotick. The man is a jerk mostly and the business motto he promotes kills just about everything that game making ever stood for. I've forgotten the last time I bought an Activision game and I plan on staying that way.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 20, 2010)

meh. I don't know Kotick but he sounds like most execs - know sod all about games and just want the $$$.

No worse than FIFA and those other annual unnecessary rehashs of existing games.

But then when gaming charts are dominated by such drab examples then why bother taking risks on new IP?


----------



## Cayal (Jan 20, 2010)

Because, as Guitar Hero is proving, people will get sick of it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, but that's after making _billions_ from it.
And Nintendo make billions from their DS titles like Pippa's Pony Ride or what have you. Critical acclaim is great for the ego and reputation but it's dragged bigger companies than Activision down when a turkey comes along. 

Maybe it's just a sign of gaming "growing up" and making cash cow games to pay for the riskier projects. Or maybe that's just me being naive. Generally speaking, there has been some fantastic games produced and hopefully that wealth will be spent on making better & better games down the road.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 22, 2010)

Gaming is getting dumber IMO.

Natal will suck
PS3 arc or whatever it is called is going to suck.
Wii sucks.

There is no way these things can be used in traditional gaming (especially Natal). If this is the future, I am done.

Give me a controller anyday.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 22, 2010)

I had to look up Natal - total gimmick. My sis bought a Wii last year and I got to play it at Christmas. It seems to me something purely for kids and families. Not for actual gaming. I'll keep my PC and 360, thanks.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 22, 2010)

I object on the Wii not being for gaming. While I may not have had much time to enjoy that particular console, what I've played was fun and quite worthy to be up there with the big boys. The problem with the Wii is that 3rd party support is weak and most games are shovelware...it takes a long time to actually find something good and most of that time, that game tanks in sales because people won't give it a chance.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 22, 2010)

Cayal said:


> Gaming is getting dumber IMO.
> 
> Natal will suck
> PS3 arc or whatever it is called is going to suck.
> ...


 
Everything starts somewhere. If you want "traditional" controllers then try the 1 button Atari one 

I think the Wii Remote was revolutionary, the arc is merely an extension of the existing Sixaxis mixed with Wiimote tech (good old Sony stealing other people's ideas and painting it black to look kewl) and Natal hasn't even appeared in a game yet so why not see what it looks like when it does?

Without innovation in gaming we'll just get FIFA xx and Call of Duty 10,000 forever...

How we play games will continue to change and as long as it _adds_ to the experience that's a good thing. After all, DS uses touchscreen which isn't a true controller either. If it works, it works. I don't want to have to press "X, Y, X, B, A, Right shoulder button, Left stick" to execute my attack on Street Fighter as an example of a ball-ache when it comes to controllers.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree WS and CyBeR. I started off on a VIC 20 (3k of memory!). Technology will continue to move forward and introduce new ways of doing things. Sure most of it will probably fall by the wayside, but those few groundbreakers that deliver the WOW factor are surely worth the failed attempts along the way(?)

I am a PC player (mainly because I like the RTS, RPG and Strategy games that seem to suit this format best), but we have a Wii as well and I can't fault it for what it does, which is brings my family together for hours of entertainment and fun (whether it be Super Mario Strikers, Mario Kart or Lego Rock Band etc!)


I'm looking forward to Dawn of War 2 Chaos, Starcraft 2, Supreme Commander 2 and Dragon Age Expansions. 

Interested in Total War Napoleon and C&C4 (Although I hear they have changed the tiberium harvesting method, so may wait to get some reviews before purchasing).


----------



## Cayal (Jan 22, 2010)

Natal is completely unfeasible for most games. If you've seen the demo of the driving game (aside from being compltely laggy), hold your arms up for 5 - 10 minutes and you don't be playing anymore. It will be way to tiring.
FPS can't happen.

While the PS3 arc is just an improved wii-mote that looks like an object of pleasure.

I was a bit harsh on the Wii, it's fun, no doubt, but it is a gimmick (as Natal and Arc are).


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't honestly imagine someone using that big ball thing for anything other that its intent. But that's just me. 

The Wii, for being a gimmick, is still in front of its competitors. I believe the Wii's staying power on the market is indicative that motion controls are here to stay. Though you must admit that Sony's coming at this from a whole different angle than Microsoft, who have said that they'd like to replace conventional means altogether. Sony treats the Arc as an add-on and nothing else much...there will be some interesting games to come of it, and there will be crap (just like the Wii). But at least it's there with the normal DualShock 3 and you'll probably be able to use whichever control scheme you prefer. 
As such, I really don't see what not to like about Sony's approach (or Nintendo's for that matter). It's not completely replacing the conventional and it's not being showed down anyone's throat. All's well with the world.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 23, 2010)

Cayal said:


> I was a bit harsh on the Wii, it's fun, no doubt, but it is a gimmick (as Natal and Arc are).


 
Ouch! I'd say  p)

3 million PS3 units have sold in the UK since it's debut back in 2007 (Quote: Sony Computer Entertainment)

6 million Wii units have been sold since it's debut back in December 2006 (Gfk-Chart track)

Not bad for a gimmick.

I guess it really does come down to what individuals look for in a console (as a comparison, try telling an avid darts fan that it's not a proper sport and shouldn't be refered to as one; I did and nearly got a dart in me 'ead! LOL)


----------



## Cayal (Jan 23, 2010)

The wii sold because it is cheap. If the Wii started off at PS3 price, it wouldn't sell. Natal won't sell because a) most have a wii and b) it will be expensive and c) it probably isn't going to work well.

Microsoft are trying to get into the casual gamer arena, which Nintendo already have covered.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 24, 2010)

This is really not news for any of us...but heh.

Source: Gamespot yet again



> *Game Informer's rumor column claims the long-awaited final installment of Valve's iconic series won't arrive until next year--if it arrives at all.*
> 
> *What we heard:* Last fall, Half-Life series hero Gordon Freeman was voted Greatest Game Hero by GameSpot's users, despite having not been in a new game in two years. The last title to feature the crowbar-wielding physicist was 2007's The Orange Box, which featured Half-Life 2: Episode Two and its two immediate forbearers: 2006's Half-Life 2: Episode One and 2004's Half-Life 2. (The package also included Team Fortress 2 and the award-wining Portal.)
> 
> ...


]


----------



## Cayal (Jan 24, 2010)

What is so good about Gordon Freeman? I played Half Life 2 and it was ok, but he has no personality. He doesn't even talk.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 24, 2010)

Cayal said:


> The wii sold because it is cheap. If the Wii started off at PS3 price, it wouldn't sell. Natal won't sell because a) most have a wii and b) it will be expensive and c) it probably isn't going to work well.
> 
> Microsoft are trying to get into the casual gamer arena, which Nintendo already have covered.


 

Just because an item is cheap, doesn't guarantee successful sales. It has to be worth the price being asked of it. 

Even though the PS3 is more expensive, look at the higher quality hardware you get plus the blu-ray. Yet some people obviously don't feel it is worth the price.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not out to bash the PS3; if I were a FPS player I'd buy it in a shot (unfortunately FPS games make me sick, literally!). I'm just saying that the Wii is no more a gimmick than the PS3. Both are great gaming machines to their respective fans.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 24, 2010)

You're an (oblivious to technology) parent. Your 10 year old kid wants a console. Wii is $299 PS3 is $499. What are you going to get?

Obesity is the thing the media is throwing down our throat. Wii has Wii Fit. Sold!

It's more smart marketing IMO.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jan 25, 2010)

You seem to have a real downer on the Wii, Cayal. Don't know why. 

As for gaming getting 'dumber' I think you need to revisit some of those nostalgic memories because there was plenty of awful games for the Commodore and Atari too.

I for one am very happy at the invention of the game save (started off as a code you'd have to write down, then a special save point within a game and now most allow save anytime) and the reduction in "instant death" moments in gaming. I would argue that rather than dumbing down, gaming is growing up!

There is much more diversity in games than there's ever been before and you can sniff at the Wii all you like but it's a great kids/family console. Not every parent wants their 8 year old playing Resident Evil or GTA no matter how much they get pestered to do so and the Wii offers fun games without people's spinal cords being ripped out with chainsaws. How is that a bad thing?

You then go on to bash Microsoft for being stupid enough to try and get more of the casual game market with Natal (and I disagree that Natal = Eyetoy by the way) but I go again to diversity in gaming. There are people who only play "hardcore" games like Gears of War, Call of Duty or FIFA. Fine, there are those games out there. But there's no reason not to make Viva Pinata, Singstar or Wii Fit for people who don't like or want to play those games. 

Oh and the Wii was much cheaper because it made a conscious choice not to get into a "our console is more powerful than yours" arguement and instead concentrated on getting some good innovative games (like Mario Galaxy) made instead. And made billions in profit rather than billions in costs as a result. 

Which I think means that just because _you_ don't like something doesn't make it rubbish


----------



## Cayal (Jan 25, 2010)

Wii doesn't have innovative games. It's re-hash and it releases rubbish almost weekly with a rare good game (and generally it is Mario something). 

Wii is cheap and Wii has Mario. It's going to sell. That was the point. The majority of parents didn't buy their kids a Wii because it was innovative. They bought it because it was cheap. Guaranteed.
Like Halo, like Call of Duty, you could release it Halo brand anthrax and it is guaranteed to sell.

But the Wii is nothing more then a Eye-toy with a stick. It took a concept, built on it and didn't go into HD gaming, therefore reducing costs. But it doesn't even do that right.
You have a stick, you *should* have an awesome lightsabre/fighting game but it doesn't. It has Mario, it has Zelda and not much else.

I have a wii, it's fun, but it's a detriment to future gaming.
Just because they make a profit, doesn't mean it did it right. Avatar isn't the best movie ever because it made the most money.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 25, 2010)

Cayal said:


> You're an (oblivious to technology) parent. Your 10 year old kid wants a console. Wii is $299 PS3 is $499. What are you going to get?
> 
> Obesity is the thing the media is throwing down our throat. Wii has Wii Fit. Sold!
> 
> It's more smart marketing IMO.


 

I'm assuming the 'oblivious to technology parent' was a more generalised comment as opposed to directed at me personally().

I presently work in the IT security field and, as stated, through PC gaming am very aware of processors, GPUs, System RAM, blah blah. 

I also think you're wrong regarding the price reference. The (my) Wii was bought for the family, why? Because I thought it would be good/fun (no one else in the family had really looked into it) and it has turned out to be.

For the same reason, if I thought the PS3 was a good buy, *I'd* get it! Now, this could be conveniently hidden in the 'present for my son' story, or I could convince the wife we need it because: 1. It's a blu-ray player and 2. It's also a multi-media centre! 
Embarrassingly, what I'm saying is that the real reason we don't have one is because I didn't want it.


I mean, how many dads out there have spent loads of money on Scalextric because their 2 year old son (or daughter ) really wanted it for Christmas 

In the end people buy whatever entertainment/gaming system they think will suit them, and if it works then by definition it is an entertainment/gaming system (no matter the price or specification).


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2010)

> I mean, how many dads out there have spent loads of money on Scalextric because their 2 year old son (or daughter ) really wanted it for Christmas



I hear you on that! 

Whilst this is really supposed to be *General Gaming News*, rather than *Views*, I want to jump in with my own comments.

Whilst I won't go far as saying "gimmick", I don't think the Wii has much going for it. Yes, it's fun when you have people round, and being Nintendo, it's got a huge back catalogue of Mario and Sonic games - I can't even count the number of times I've been over to friends houses and we've spent time playing multiplayer Mario or Sonic on the Wii. Having said that, it's obvious that the only time the Wii comes out is because there's company - it's not done well for itself as a console that can be played by one person alone.

Natal I see as a glorified EyeToy - Sony were doing amazing things with the EyeToy back in 2003, when it was first demo'ed. It had already been in development for nearly three years by then. With the PSEye, Sony took it even further, and released a very high quality device. I've played many games with an EyeToy (I got it bundled with my PS2), but I see it as a gimmick - sure, it's fun to use your body to play a game, but it gets old fast. I've not bothered with a PSEye.

Natal is a logical step up from the EyeToy - games are controlled by your body, except now it can be a few bodies, and it has face and voice recognition. I've seen the demo videos, and not only is there noticeable lag in games that are almost real-time (driving, FPS), but the controls have all seemed very unintuitive. Things might change when games developed specifically for Natal are released but, like the EyeToy, I can't see it going anywhere. I am, however, keeping an eye out for *Milo*.

As for Sony's wand (now apparently called "Arc"), well... PS3mote is what springs to mind. It might be interesting, but like Natal, I think it will fail with games that haven't been developed for it. One thing it has got over Natal is its speed - I don't know whether the PSEye plays a big part in this, but I imagine it's the fact that the processing needed for a coloured point in 3D space is minimal compared to that needed for body recognition (what happens when two bodies come together in Natal - one hides behind the other but sticks out their arms, say. Now what will happen when two different coloured balls are next to each other? One will probably end in tears, unless the coding is incredible, and the other is so easy to process - I'm very slowly making my own similar system using my webcam and coloured paper on my fingers, and it's not proving anywhere near as difficult as I imagined it to be).

From a programmers standpoint, I have to admire Natal because of what's involved, but I know that there's a reason why Sony's solution performs better.

In conclusion - the Wii is great for multiplayer, and all this wavey controller voodoo is a gimmick.

---

In the *NEWS*:

Square details Euro FFXIII Collector's box -- PlayStation Universe

Squenix have finally detailed the FFXIII Collector's edition for Europe, and they've also provided a proce for it - £60. I'm sorely tempted, but can't really tell if it justifies the extra £25 (for I can get the standard edition for £35).


----------



## Cayal (Jan 25, 2010)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I'm assuming the 'oblivious to technology parent' was a more generalised comment as opposed to directed at me personally().



Of course, I see how it could be read the wrong way, I apologise if you were offended.

I also think you're wrong regarding the price reference. The (my) Wii was bought for the family, why? Because I thought it would be good/fun (no one else in the family had really looked into it) and it has turned out to be.



> I mean, how many dads out there have spent loads of money on Scalextric because their 2 year old son (or daughter ) really wanted it for Christmas



What is Scalextric?



> In the end people buy whatever entertainment/gaming system they think will suit them, and if it works then by definition it is an entertainment/gaming system (no matter the price or specification).



Families on a budget, with a mortgage don't. I would assume being in the job you are in you are quite well off, but joe average doesn't have the luxery.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 26, 2010)

*Cayal*:As indicated, no offence taken.


Hmmm, quite well off? Not as well off as you with your PS3 obviously.
Although, I do consider myself very lucky as I can contemplate getting luxuries like gaming systems. 

Am I well off, no, but to be honest I doubt if someone would even look at getting a gaming system or other luxury if they are struggling to the extent you indicated, *not even a Wii*. Remember, some people don't even have their own house to have a mortgage, I've been there.


I'm going to assume that the Scalextric question is a humourous one. I would contemplate it being an age/era thing, but I was Santa at my son's school and was quite surprised to find that Scalextric was still a requested present from about 25% of the boys (and 1 girl!). I concede that this may have been down to the fathers of the world and their powers of persuation
If you really don't know then you can always Google it.


I've come to the conclusion that we're not really going to agree on this one eek: really???), so respectfully leave you with your valid (*BUT TOTALLY WRONG!!!*) opinion and walk away with my far superior and ultimately _correct_ opinion! 


Pssst, just in case, the last comment was said in jest and have enjoyed the chat/debate.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, views aside...let's get some news here:

Source: Gamespot



> Grand Theft Auto IV's previously Xbox 360-exclusive expansions to hit PlayStation 3 and PC owners on March 30; two episodes also to be sold separately as DLC.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party, PS3 and PC owners.
> ...



Source: Gametrailers


> A post on the official US PlayStation blog today highlights the fact that *God of War* fans can circle March 16, 2010 on their calendar as the day that God of War III will hit store shelves in the US. Additionally, the post delivered the game’s final box art and a box shot of the Ultimate Edition, both of which you can see right here.Lastly, those wanting to see a brand new *God of War III* trailer can look forward to checking out the February 11th airing of GameTrailers TV on SPIKE (promo!).
> So, anyone pumped for this game???




Source: Sankaku


> Sega has admitted that its recent patch for the botched PS3 port of Bayonetta was actually made for it by Sony.
> The patch itself comes in at 135mb, with its main feature being to allow a 4.5GB install, fixing the “unfixable” load issues; Sega subsequently admitted that neither they nor Platinum Games were responsible – Sony stepped in directly.
> The level of exasperation Sony must have felt to take such a measure can only be guessed at.
> After carefully poaching Xbox 360 exclusives and insisting PS3 games maintain relatively high standards of quality, Sega’s decision to port a major release without something as simple as HDD installation and with substantially inferior graphics most probably did not please Sony.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 31, 2010)

'Insomniac Games comments on Project Natal' - KingPS3.com

Insomniac Games on Natal



> When asked whether they thought that the XBox 360's Project Natal could revolutionize gaming, they put it simple and said "nuh-uh," or in other words, no. While this answer might not be so rare with a PlayStation-only developer, it certainly is surprising coming from a pretty big game company.


----------

